# What supplements are you currently taking?



## N02 (Aug 19, 2015)

Which supplements are you currently taking? 

Have you ever known someone who never ever used any even including a multi and Whey, and built a solid physique?


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 19, 2015)

I use GEARZ but my secret is NeoVar


----------



## Kabong (Sep 10, 2015)

I take ON whey 1-2 scoops a day depending on meals, ON micronized creatine, Muscle pharms glutamine, and a daily multi-vitamin and fish oil. On days I work out (4-5) I use cellucore's BCAA's while working out for my hydration.


----------



## bayou boy (Sep 10, 2015)

I take bcaa's  every day with baby aspirin, mutil,liver pills,whey,casein, & (potassium pills as needed mainly during summer). On workout days I use a preworkout before, and after I use glutamine powder. While running cycle I use whatever I need while on cycle like e blocker,caber etc.... for liver I'll run something with tudca and NAC. I use milk thistle all the time even during off cycle.


----------



## MidwestBeast (Sep 11, 2015)

I just started what will be an extended run of MK-677, but my general use for day to day is:

Levothyroxine (Rx)
Agmatine (500mg)
Epitome (1 cap)

Alphamine (2 scoops)

LipoMorph (1 w/ meal 1 and 1 w/ last meal of day)

Gut Health (1 cap)
Medivin or PP Whole Foods Vitamin (1 serving)


And then pre/intra workout:

PJE (1 scoop)
Cit Mal (3g)
MyoSynergy (1 serving)

Taurine (5g)
Compete (1 scoop)


----------



## SeattlesBest (Sep 11, 2015)

Whey, and Mr Hyde prework out I believe that's whats its called.


----------



## Muscle-gear (Jan 12, 2016)

I like to take predesigned stacks - just takes some time to analyze the list, if I am happy with it, I just buy and see how it works for me.


----------



## Aria007 (Feb 1, 2016)

What are some good supplements for women to use to get energy, suppress appetite and help build muscle? Are there any?


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2016)

Caffeine, whey, krill oil, dildoes


----------



## placebo (Feb 3, 2016)

fish oil, joint support and recently BCAAs


----------



## werewolf (Feb 4, 2016)

Bcaas, whey protein, and that's it.


----------

